# [Solved:] org.apache.axis2.AxisFault



## Unicate (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt seit Stunden nach folgendem Fehler gegoogled und nichts zu dieser Exception gefunden Bis gerade eben:
http://markmail.org/message/kzexyta6dxw7mih5




```
org.apache.axis2.AxisFault: First Element must contain the local name, Envelope , but found definitions
	at org.apache.axis2.AxisFault.makeFault(AxisFault.java:430)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.TransportUtils.createSOAPMessage(TransportUtils.java:118)
	at org.apache.axis2.transport.TransportUtils.createSOAPMessage(TransportUtils.java:67)
	at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.handleResponse(OutInAxisOperation.java:354)
	at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.send(OutInAxisOperation.java:417)
	at org.apache.axis2.description.OutInAxisOperationClient.executeImpl(OutInAxisOperation.java:229)
	at org.apache.axis2.client.OperationClient.execute(OperationClient.java:165)
	at org.apache.axis2.client.ServiceClient.sendReceive(ServiceClient.java:539)
	at org.apache.axis2.client.ServiceClient.sendReceive(ServiceClient.java:520)
	...
```


statt: "http://www.whatever.com/irgendwas/?wsdl", das hier : "http://www.whatever.com/irgendwas/" verwenden, schon ist's weg.


Wollte hier meine Arbeit verewigen, damit andere nicht auch Stunden suchen müssen...


----------

